# rfkill won't soft unblock

## r16

I'm a long-time gentoo user, but this is my first gentoo forums post!

I'm attempting to get my Intel Centrino Advanced N 6230 to work.  I've compiled iwlwifi as a module and downloaded the appropriate firmware (iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode) but whenever I attempt to bring up the interface, wlan0, I get 

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

```

Running an rfkill I find :

```

# rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: no

```

Finally running a

```

#rfkill unblock all

#rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: no

```

doesn't unblock it.  Every time I run an rfkill unblock all my logger says

```

#tail /var/log/messages

Apr  3 10:17:23 enterprise kernel: iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Apr  3 10:17:23 enterprise kernel: iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Apr  3 10:17:24 enterprise kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Apr  3 10:17:24 enterprise connmand[2360]: wlan0 {update} flags 4099 <UP>

Apr  3 10:17:24 enterprise connmand[2360]: wlan0 {newlink} index 4 address 88:53:2E:37:B3:10 mtu 1500

Apr  3 10:17:24 enterprise connmand[2360]: wlan0 {newlink} index 4 operstate 2 <DOWN>

Apr  3 10:17:24 enterprise connmand[2360]: wlan0 {update} flags 4098 <DOWN>

Apr  3 10:17:24 enterprise connmand[2360]: wlan0 {newlink} index 4 address 88:53:2E:37:B3:10 mtu 1500

Apr  3 10:17:24 enterprise connmand[2360]: wlan0 {newlink} index 4 operstate 2 <DOWN>

```

with dmesg

```

#dmesg | tail

[ 1419.393616] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[ 1419.400400] iwlwifi 0000:08:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[ 1419.635395] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

Any suggestions on what might be causing this?

----------

## DONAHUE

you have bluetooth??

http://askubuntu.com/questions/69234/centrino-advanced-n-6230-and-bluetooth-wireless-problems-with-dell-xps-15z

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1963952.html

----------

## r16

sooo, I managed to fix the problem.  Unlike what I was expecting, this was NOT a hardware or driver issue, but was a software issue - it was a softblock go figure right??

It seems that connmand was re-soft-blocking wlan0 every time I manually unblocked it with rfkill.  Given this, I killed connmand, unblocked wlan0 with rfkill, and then rebuilt connmand with -wifi -bluetooth -ethernet use flags.

I have no idea what this program does, and apparently audacious and corky require it, but it seems to be the cause of the issue.

Now my wpa_supplicant config that I got to work once is not working, but this is progress !  :Exclamation: 

----------

